# Rubik's Paper Cube



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 2, 2008)

Based on the pattern I've found at the Swiss Speedcubing Forum (http://90158.forums.motigo.com/?action=messages_show&boardmessage_id=492838),
I've made a Rubik's Cube with paper. This Cube can even be turned like a real Rubik's Cube!

If you want to see some photos of the Paper Cube, please visit my website:
www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/english/papierwuerfel.html


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 2, 2008)

...wow... that's amazing. how long did that take including planning?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 2, 2008)

Im guessing cut on the Lines and fold on dotted lines...

Mind makign a tutorial haha


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 2, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> ...wow... that's amazing. how long did that take including planning?



There was not much planning because the design ist not from me (apart from the colours). As I wrote above I found it in a Swiss Speedcubing Forum (at www.speedcubing.ch) which was the translation from a French Description:
German description:
http://90158.forums.motigo.com/?action=messages_show&boardmessage_id=492838
French description:
http://www.francocube.com/phpBB2/topic748.html

I didn't stop the time, but I guess it was between 8 and 10 hours. (about 5 minutes to cut off one piece, 5 min. folding along the lines and about 10 minutes gluing = about 20 min. per piece multiplied with more than 30 pieces = about 10 hours)


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 2, 2008)

Im not sure how to fold the corners and edges D<

I finished cutting and it took forver lol


Also on the edge and conrer piece do we cut where there is a dotted line>


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 2, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Im guessing cut on the Lines and fold on dotted lines...
> 
> Mind makign a tutorial haha



No, you have to cut the dotted lines and fold on the continuous lines.
Look at my photos to see the finished edge and corner pieces.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 3, 2008)

This is VERY cool, Markus. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 3, 2008)

My paper is so thin...the glue seeps through and like...When i do the edge peice the thing gets all the way pushed in BLEH!


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

That's really cool! I remember Dror Vomberg had one of those at WC2005 and he let me try it, and it was so awesome. I definitely plan on trying to make one next weekend if I have enough spare time.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 3, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> My paper is so thin...the glue seeps through and like...When i do the edge peice the thing gets all the way pushed in BLEH!



Maybe you should use less glue. I used a standard printer paper which I use for my inkjet printer but I had no problems with the glue.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh...What kind of glue are you using, im using Elmers School glue...


And ur look really neat...
MInes are like :
http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0602fo7.jpg
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0603xr7.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0604fa4.jpg
http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0605hu1.jpg





Do you glue each part of the edge in order...Likecube it self...then the small rectangle then the diagonal flaps or what?


Yea i had to tape down a part of it cause it was not sticking D:


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 4, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Oh...What kind of glue are you using, im using Elmers School glue...



I used a glue called "UHU Alleskleber" (German product):
http://www.uhu.de/_uk/produkte/alles_viel_kont/alleskleber_ol.html



andrewvo1324 said:


> Do you glue each part of the edge in order...Likecube it self...then the small rectangle then the diagonal flaps or what?



I glued it in a similar order than you: Cube itself -> diagonal flaps -> small rectangle.
I think more necessary than the order is that you make one step after another and try to be a little bit more precise. Apply the glue thinly on one of the parts you want to put together, press the parts together (in some cases I used a thin screwdriver) WAIT a few seconds until you are sure the parts wont fall apart again and then make the next step.


----------



## adragast (Mar 10, 2008)

Would these cubes be legal in competitions ?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2008)

adragast said:


> Would these cubes be legal in competitions ?


As long as 


> 3c)	Puzzles must be in reasonable working order, so that normal scrambling is possible.
> 3f)	Cube puzzles must either have coloured stickers or coloured tiles.
> 3i)	No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more colours/pieces are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.
> 3l)	Puzzles must be approved by a judge before the competitor competes.


are satisfied.
Considering Adam's big 2x2x2 as a precedent, you'd probably be allowed to use a paper cube in competition just for fun (and so that everyone can take a video and put it on YouTube).


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 10, 2008)

adragast said:


> Would these cubes be legal in competitions ?



Good joke   

I don't think anybody can solve a paper cube within the time limit.
I think I would need about 20 or 30 minutes. It takes me about 2-5 seconds for every turn (I turn the cube very carefully because I don't want to destroy it) and I think I would need more than 100 moves because at such a slow speed I will probably make even more mistakes than when I try to solve the cube one-handed.
I thought about trying this, but I'm not sure if the cube would be still OK after so many turns, and it was a lot of work to build it.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2008)

Gluing? Ew... would tape work? You could probably even use tape as a "lubricant", the nonsticky side tends to be rather smooth.


----------

